# educational code of conduct



## liblo2 (Feb 1, 2012)

After 27 years of marriage, I have discovered my husband is having an affair with a women that has herself filed for divorce from her 4th husband. One of the most disgusting aspects( there are many) of this is to know that the other woman is an elementary school principal. We have a 9 year old elementary school age daughter! No, this women is not my daughters principal. This women is suppose to be a role model and mentor to children that come from all walks of life with various social issues, divorce being one. She has played a part in destroying a family and the thought of that makes me want to throw up! I know I should not get hung up on the moral compass of this woman because it speaks for itself. I just can't shake this feeling of wanting to report her to the state board of education or local school board.

Need some advice and would like your opinion.


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

Report her to everyone. School board, superintendent, state school board, local news media, facebook etc.etc. She's a snke, treat her like one.


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

PS school boards hate to spend money on lawyers. Don't *****foot around either. Get your proof and start shock and awe.


----------



## liblo2 (Feb 1, 2012)

My gut is telling me I should...

Don't think she could sue me for slander, I have proof of the affair not just evidence.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Is adultery against the law? 

Why not RUIN your HUSBAND? TRASH him... make him lose his job. He is the one who promised to forsake all others, he's the one who made the vows...and he is the one who broke them. 

She is nothing. If it wasn't her it would be anyone else...he made himself available. Would it feel better if she were some young skank? Would it make more sense then?


----------



## happyman64 (Jan 12, 2012)

I have a better idea.

Get the proof out on your husband.

Get the proof out on the OW, the school board and superintendent of schools.

And get the proof out to her 4th husband. This might help him with her decision to divorce him. It might make him feel a little less crazy.

Good Luck. Expose to all.


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

At the hint of an OW sniffing around my man at Christmas time, I told him that if he did not get rid of her pronto, I would expose her professionally, as well as personally, to friends and family. I almost feel sad that I didn't get to do it. Who knows, maybe I will one day, just for sh!ts & giggles.

Yes, sometimes, like tonight, I AM that crazy.


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

SunnyT said:


> Is adultery against the law?
> 
> Why not RUIN your HUSBAND? TRASH him... make him lose his job. He is the one who promised to forsake all others, he's the one who made the vows...and he is the one who broke them.
> 
> She is nothing. If it wasn't her it would be anyone else...he made himself available. Would it feel better if she were some young skank? Would it make more sense then?


This would be the same as throwing herself under the bus. WTF:wtf:


----------



## liblo2 (Feb 1, 2012)

As i said before "there are many" aspects to this nightmare. @sunnyT I fully blame my husband for destroying our marriage. Not only did he have one affair with the so called educated professional principal there was also the young "skank." Which both affairs were occurring at the same time. Neither one is better than the other but this principal just eats away at my gut. Don't you think I haven't thought about ruining my husband in the process! However, besides our 9 year old daughter, we have two other daughters that are 18 and 21. They are both college students. So, ruining my soon to be ex would be throwing not only myself but my children under the bus. I'm also a homemaker! Even though I have a degree, I've been out of the work force for over fifteen years. I'm not willing to go that far...I'll just take half of everything for as long as the law will allow.

I just know that if I were to find out that my 4th grade daughter's principle was having an affair that helped tear apart a family, I would be trying to move heaven and earth to have this principal removed from the school district. I realize we are all human and mistakes are made but this women knew we were married with an elementary school aged child. She needed to run the other way considering her standing in the community. Obviously, her masters degree didn't teach human decency!!! 

I want to be able to move past that issue but it keeps me awake at night. I just find this overwhelmingly appalling that an educator would do such a thing and expect no consequences.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Does the principal know about his affair with the younger woman? You did say that both affairs were going on at the same time right?


----------



## jnj express (Mar 28, 2011)

All you need to do--is to go to the supt. of the school district, and report her---School districts here in calif., want nothing to do with scandal, they dump principles based on morals clauses in their teaching/administrative contracts

If the supt. for some reason stalls, or refuses to do anything---then take it to a public, school board meeting, and also go to the media

The principle cannot come after you for any civil tort action, if you have proof, and it is the truth, just tell it like it is, do not embelish, and don't put anything in your story, that is not the truth, and not backed up by evidence.


----------



## madteach (Nov 25, 2011)

liblo2,

Your husband made a vow to you, not the women he is having affairs with, regardless of what kind of job they hold. 

Do you really want to be that crazy woman, obsessing over how to destroy the mistresses' lives? Your husband doesn't sound worth all this madness.

If it wasn't the school principal, it would have been someone else. 

Divorce him, get EVERYTHING, and STOP thinking about these other women. They are not worth it.

Get on with your life. You are better than that.


----------



## jnj express (Mar 28, 2011)

Madteach---you are right---BUT---this woman principle is in a position of authority, and that authority is over other teachers, staff, and children

Do you not think that someone with this authority should be exposed, for the person they are, a person who would willingly help wreck another family, an innocent spouse, and innocent children.

This kind of a person---should not in any way shape or form, be administrating/running a school.


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

One poster here found out about the principlal banging his wife. He outed him and it cost the principle his job. Now wherever the principle goes he outs him there too. He's doing a great job.


----------



## JustWaiting (Jun 28, 2011)

Before you do anything, you need to figure out what it is you really want. Don't play any cards until you know what you want for an end game. When I found out that my first wife was having multiple affairs, many ages ago, I collected irrefutable evidence. One of her affair partners was married and very prominent. I used that as leverage and negotiated a deal that resulted in my divorce being filed and concluded within 30 days. I would have gotten great satisfaction if I had exposed, but I would have had a messy and prolonged divorce and a judge would have made decisions for me rather than ratifying a negotiated agreement which I thought was favorable to me. And yes, I kept my end of the agreement and did not disclose.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hookares (Dec 7, 2011)

SunnyT said:


> Is adultery against the law?
> 
> Why not RUIN your HUSBAND? TRASH him... make him lose his job. He is the one who promised to forsake all others, he's the one who made the vows...and he is the one who broke them.
> 
> She is nothing. If it wasn't her it would be anyone else...he made himself available. Would it feel better if she were some young skank? Would it make more sense then?


Ruin your husband and cause him to lose his job and both he, your children and you may end up on welfare.
Jobs are hard to come by now days and if you can't support yourself and your children, you''ll be the ones who hurt the most.


----------



## liblo2 (Feb 1, 2012)

I don't plan on playing any cards until I have signed on the dotted line. 

I'm just torn between revenge and moral obligation! Honestly, it is both.

I realize it won't save the morality of this country but when are we the people going to stop the injustice in this country. Shouldn't I start in my own backyard and not allow a person in this position to deceive the community?


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

liblo2 said:


> I don't plan on playing any cards until I have signed on the dotted line.
> 
> I'm just torn between revenge and moral obligation! Honestly, it is both.
> 
> I realize it won't save the morality of this country but when are we the people going to stop the injustice in this country. Shouldn't I start in my own backyard and not allow a person in this position to deceive the community?


:smthumbup::iagree::smthumbup::iagree::smthumbup:


----------



## Lone Star (Feb 2, 2012)

It's only natural to want some type of revenge against someone that has hurt you so badly. Believe, I'm struggling with that myself. I have not verbally spoken to my husband since Halloween night. I sometimes respond to his text but that is not very often at all. Keeping silent has been very hard for me, but the less he knows about me and what I am doing the better it is for me in the long run. I hate a liar and a cheat!


----------



## FrankKissel (Nov 14, 2011)

A lot of wishful thinking here.
Unless your husband and this woman were co-workers, the school board, state, media won't give a hoot.
You can't fire someone with a contract (and all school employees have a contract) because you don't like how they lead their personal life. I doubt very much a principal has a morals clause that says who she can and cannot sleep with.

The media is not in the business of exposing the affairs of grade school principals, nor do they want to be. How would a reporter even prove such a thing? They won't want to touch it.

Understand your wish for retribution, but you're not likely to get anywhere with this.
Your anger and energy are better spent on the man who broke his vow to you, not the woman he chose to do it with.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## liblo2 (Feb 1, 2012)

Well, some of what you say is true but I like to think there are still descent human beings in this world!!!!

However, I do believe educators have morality clauses in their contracts or none the less some sort of "Code of Conduct."

I was raised that it takes two to tango! By no means am I letting either one off the hook. I also have an example to set for my girls that this is not the to be treated by a man nor a way a women should behave.


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

Get her picture and put her on cheaterville.com. Anytime someone googles her she will bounce up as a cheater.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

liblo2 said:


> Well, some of what you say is true but I like to think there are still descent human beings in this world!!!!
> 
> However, I do believe educators have morality clauses in their contracts or none the less some sort of "Code of Conduct."
> 
> I was raised that it takes two to tango! By no means am I letting either one off the hook. I also have an example to set for my girls that this is not the to be treated by a man nor a way a women should behave.


Then you should do some research. If its a contract between the union and the state, then the contract should be available because it's public knowledge.

I get where you're coming from. Because of their positions, they can and should be held to a higher ethical and moral standard.


----------



## RWB (Feb 6, 2010)

Bibb County Schools 2010, middle GA

Superintendent Sharon Patterson was fired for failing to report principal misconduct. Here's the rub, she was not directly involved in the affair between a High School principal and a teacher. However she knew directly of it and did not act. The Superintendent, the Principal, and the other teacher were all fired for Code of Conduct violations. 

BTW, the comment above about the Media not getting involved was bogus here.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

this reminds me...I wonder if GoodPhight ever exposed the OM teacher, his wife's toxic teacher friend also engaged in an affair and the asst principal who helped his wife cover it up


----------

